# Server 2000 and Partition Magic 8.0



## will (Sep 5, 2003)

I need to increase a partition size on my server running server 2000. I was told by a buddy that Partition Magic would work fine. I just tried the install it and it came up and said it detected server 2000/NT and exited the install. Is the software I just purchased a paper weight when it come's to server 2000? If so is there other partitioning software that is as user friendly as Partition Magic that will solve my problem. I should have read the box.

Thx, Will "The Thrill"


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Look for the server version. If you are in a bind, generate the boot disk for the DOS version of PM, and boot with a floppy and run it. Since it won't be running server, it shouldn't complain.


----------



## sheng (Sep 3, 2009)

Partition Magic doesn't support Windows Server.

Windows allows users to resize the partition with Disk Management tool from Vista. 

Since you have the Windows 2000 system. There is a good Partition Magic server alternative which can help you with a few steps:

Here is a detailed guide which is so easy and no need to be a specialist.

http://www.partition-tool.com/partition-magic/partition-magic-server.htm


----------

